# Galician: Compound tenses



## Vericcio

Do the present perfect, past perfect, and future  perfect tenses exist in Galician? I've been looking through some  Galician verb indexes as I'm working on a comparative linguistics paper,  and nothing is listed under these tenses, and they don't even seem to  be acknowledged as existing.  Would it be possible to say, for example:  eu teño sido, eu tiña sido, and/or eu terei sido?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

As for all I know, these forms are not recognized as verbal tenses in Galician and don't have the same meaning as their morphological equivalents in Portuguese. The Galicians here will certainly add to what I've written.


----------



## Outsider

Vericcio said:


> *Do the present perfect, past perfect, and future perfect tenses exist in Galician?*


To the best of my knowledge:


The present perfect does not exist as a tense with an individualized sense in Galician. However, you may find structures such as _teño pensada unha idea_ (my example probably sounds awful, but it should give you an idea), where _pensada_ is interpreted more as an adjective than as a verbal participle. This was common in  ancient Portuguese, too.

The past perfect exists, but it's a simple tense: _falara, falaras, falara, faláramos, falárades, falaran_.

A verbal structure analogous to the future perfect (simple future of _haver_ + past participle) exists and is used basically as in English, but it is not recognized as a "tense" by traditional Galician grammarians.
For these and similar questions, I suggest taking a look at:

Vázquez Cuesta, Pilar y Maria Albertina Mendes da Luz (1971). _Gramática da língua portuguesa_. Lisboa: Edições 70

It's centered on Portuguese, but if memory doesn't fail me you'll find some comparisons with Galician.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Wasn't _falara_ (and the other four-five forms) more pluperfect then present perfect?


----------



## Outsider

You're right, that was a mistake. I've corrected my post.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pido mil excusas, pero mi inglés no da para una explicación sencilla y menos para explicar este problema.
En gallego, y en portugués hasta tiempos muy recientes (que por un evidente españolismo morfológico que empezó en Brasil, hoy se va extendiendo por Portugal también el auxiliar _haver_, al menos a nivel escrito), no existen los llamados tiempos compuestos tal como los del español o los de francés que usan el verbo auxiliar haber/avoir (otros como el catalán el verbo _anar_ 'ir'). La falta de este verbo auxiliar o morfema perfectivo, no quiere decir que no se pueda expresar la perfectividad, y de hecho la perífrasis *ter (tener) + participio* de aspecto perfectivo, vino usándose como una posibilidad de expresarla, pero esta perífrasis nunca se integró en la conjugación de los verbos como auxiliar.
El gallego usa para la perfectividad tiempos sintéticos heredados del latín, el pretérito perfecto y el pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, valiéndose en los demás casos o bien de la perífrasis con ter + participio, o bien de material léxico, especialmente adverbios y locuciones adverbiales.
En resumen, en gallego, y en portugués hasta hace bien poco, no existen los tiempos analíticos del perfecto, aunque existe una perífrasis perfectiva con el auxiliar _ter_ que puede usarse para suplirlos huecos del sistema temporal, o bien usarse determinaciones léxicas de la perfectividad.


----------



## Outsider

Muchas gracias por su aporte, caro Xiao. 



XiaoRoel said:


> En gallego, y en portugués hasta tiempos muy recientes (que por un evidente españolismo morfológico que empezó en Brasil, hoy se va extendiendo por Portugal también el auxiliar _haver_, al menos a nivel escrito), no existen los llamados tiempos compuestos tal como los del español o los de francés que usan el verbo auxiliar haber/avoir (otros como el catalán el verbo _anar_ 'ir').


Es muy interesante ese comentario. Todavía no me había dado cuenta de que las perífrasis con _ter_ eran más _antiguas_ en portugués que las com _haver_. ¡Creía que era lo opuesto! Pero una búsqueda rápida al texto de _Os Lusíadas_ lo parece confirmar: encuentro varias instancias de _ter_ + participio, pero ninguna de _haver_ + participio:

"Ouvido tinha aos Fados que viria 
Uma gente fortíssima de Espanha" (Canto I)

"Alteradas então do Reino as gentes 
Co'o ódio, que ocupado os peitos tinha" (Canto IV)

"Chega-se o prazo e dia assinalado 
De entrar em campo já com os doze Ingleses, 
Que pelo Rei já tinham segurado:" (Canto VI)​


----------



## XiaoRoel

En la prosa portuguesa del XIX haver es normal como impersonal, para marcar tiempo desde cuando (havia dias, horas, instantes), o como auxiliar de perífrases, especialmente haver de. En Eça, escudriñando por encima Os Maias, no hay ni rastro de un auxiliar haver para tiempo compuesto. El fenómeno es muy moderno y de influencia española, como de ascendencia francesa algún caso perdido en la diacronía del portugués.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

XiaoRoel said:


> En la prosa portuguesa del XIX haver es normal como impersonal, para marcar tiempo desde cuando (havia dias, horas, instantes), o como auxiliar de perífrases, especialmente haver de. En Eça, escudriñando por encima Os Maias, no hay ni rastro de un auxiliar haver para tiempo compuesto. El fenómeno es muy moderno y de influencia española, *como de ascendencia francesa algún caso perdido en la diacronía del portugués.*



¿Podrías, por favor, reformular la frase en negrilla?
No estoy seguro de comprenderla.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Digo que, además de la moderna tendencia a los tiempos compuestos en portugués influenciada por el español a través de la variante brasileira, en el siglo XVIII se pueden encontrar casos que se deban a influencia francesa (muy activa en esa época). Recuerdo haber visto algún ejemplo clásico que debía ser influencia española.
Sin un corpus a mano para consultar sería difícil pronunciarse.
En Portugal hay una gran influencia francesa y occitana en la baja Edad Media, y otra vez en el s. XVIII y XIX francesa, y fuerte influencia española en la época de la unión bajo los Filipes (s. XVI y XVII) y, modernamente a través del brasileiro.
Tanto el francés como el español usan _habere_ (_haber/avoir_) como auxiliar de perfecto en la conjugación. El uso de _haver_ como auxiliar en portugués puede rastrearse salpicado aquí y allá en la historia (diacronía) del portugués, según la época (y el autor) se puede rastrear el origen de la influencia.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

¡Gracias! Ahora está claro.
Pero con mi portugués _de ascendencia española_ no me atrevo a leer literatura clásica en portugués, sólo contemporánea (Saramago). De ahí que no pueda averiguarlo yo mismo en Los Lusíadas o en Bocage...


----------



## Istriano

Well, *present/past continuous (or progressive)* is a tense in English, while _going-to-future_ is just a construction (while comparative linguistics might list them both as tenses ).

_Ela sempre está enredando_.  (present continuous)
_Cando viñeron os meus amigos eu estaba  maquillándome. _(past continuous).
_Se me segues amolando coa música, vou coller o radio e vouna tirar  polo balcón.  (going-to-future)_.

Official Galician grammar considers them just a periphrasis, but comparative linguistics may consider them a tense. 

Nevertheless,
It would be nice to know how they say:

_to have known
having written
I should have known
I wouldn't have done it
If I had known
_
in Galician.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Non poden ser tempos poisque non están dentro do paradigma verbal. Son perífrases que nas traducións poden dar lugar a seren interpretadas como tempos , e traducidos como tais, noutras linguas. Pero serán tempos na LD, na LO (galego) son claras perífrases.
Nos exemplos que pon Istriano hay uns sospeitosos xerundios que debería de ser corrixidos:
non _enredando_, mellor *a enredar*; _maquillándome_ non, mellor *a maquillarme*; _amolando_ non, mellor *a amolar*.
Na terceira parte _o radio_ (masc.) pede o clítico -*no*: _*vouno botar/chimpar*_ (*tirar* en galego significa 'sacar', 'quitar'.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Es decir, el gallego huye la construcción "estar + gerundio" como el portugués europeo estándar? 
¿Es un desarrollo reciente o más bien antiguo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es antiguo. Y es lógico que el portugués europeo, que forma una sola lengua con el gallego hasta el s. XIV, haga las mismas elecciones lingüísticas.


----------



## alanking

I have been absent from this forum for a long time. Reviewing the above question and discussion, it seems to me that two issues stand in danger of being confused: (1) (to quote part of Vericcio's question) "*Would it be possible to say, for example:  eu teño sido, eu tiña sido, and/or eu terei sido?*" i.e. "*Do the present [periphrastic, with ter] perfect, past perfect, and future  perfect ... exist in Galician?*" (2) Are these TENSES or CONSTRUCTIONS? i.e. what is their degree of integration into Galician GRAMMAR (note that items can occur in a language but are not necessarily grammaticalized in it).

I suspect that as originally motivated Vericcio's main concern was (1), whereas the answers have veered in two tangential directions [PLEASE SEE MY ADDENDUM AFTER THIS POST] not suggested in the original question at all, which probably reflect what historical Romance students and the academic tradition called Filología in Spain consider to be issues of interest and importance, partly for the prescriptive purpose of determining what is and is not [historically] "good" Portuguese, Galician or whatever - i.e. (2). I want to correct this by addressing the original question (1).

Yes, it IS possible to say "teño sido", "tiña sido" etc. in present-day standard Galician. Not only are such things possible in theory, they occur in practice. That could have been a short answer that was basically valid, but COULD potentially have led to certain (minor?) misunderstandings if not accompanied by qualifications. Though I'm not sure whether the ensuing discussion fully disposes of those.

Without insisting on the terminological distinction introduced above over what constitutets a tense or doesn't, which is really just a way of summing up certain theoretical assumptions that may or may not be fully explicit, one point to be made is that "teño sido" is a much more strongly marked construction than, say, "he sido" in Spanish. One aspect of its markedness is the fact that it is MUCH less frequently used. Another is that its range of meanings does not coincide fully with the Spanish construction either. So both in textual terms and semantic terms, "teño sido" covers a much narrower field, so to speak. It is hence more specific, more precise. But it exists.

By the way, I don't think Outsider's point illustrated with his example _teño pensada unha idea_ is what this is about. In the Galician construction with "ter" + participle, "ter" is not being used as the verb "to have", it is being used AS AN AUXILIARY (sorry!) to express a certain aspectual nuance. This can be shown both semantically and syntactically, but it would take us off on another tangent to go into that in detail.

Coming back to the main point: it is true, and obviously an important point to be made especially for prescriptive and didactic purposes, that in comparison with Spanish, since "teño sido" covers a narrower field than (Spanish) "he ido", something else in Galician must cover the field that is NOT covered by "teño sido", and this is where it becomes pertinent to bring the synthetic tenses into the discussion. Because in most cases where Spanish says "he sido", Galician will indeed say "fun". Similarly, where Spanish says "había sido", Galician will often say "fora".

Having clarified that, back to "teño sido" etc. What, then, do they mean and when are they used? Well, as for the meaning, I do think they mean something more specific than "he sido" or "I have been". Unless someone else can suggest a more adequate nomenclature, I would suggest that the force of the Galician "ter" + participle construction is that of an EXPERIENTIAL PERFECT. It expresses that the subject has, at some time, indeed had the experience of doing something. It answers the question whether the subject has EVER done something.

That is certainly not the same range of meaning as Castilian "haber" + participle, or even of English "have" + participle. In standard Castilian one says "Esta mañana he visto (*vi) a Manuel". In Galician this is "Esta mañán vin a Manuel". In English you say "I've written a letter to you." In Galician this is "Escribinche unha carta."

The experiential aspect can also be expressed by the simple tenses, however, so that even here the use of "ter" is still marked, emphatic, and not of very high frequency. But to suggest that it doesn't exist, or that in it "ter" does not function as an auxiliary, is misleading and perhaps explainable as a habit inherited from over-zealous teachers anxious (quite rightly) to eradicate the incorrect usage of the periphrasis as a calque on the Spanish perfect.


----------



## alanking

Sorry, in my answer above I forgot to state what are the "two directions" mentioned in the second paragraph. One is the direction of diachronic analysis, i.e. what was "originally used" in Galician, which the original question doesn't seem to ask. The other is the direction of how to analyse the usage (is it a tense or a construction), which I don't think the original question was really focusing on specifically although the word "tense" does get mentioned. So those are the two tangents off on which I meant to say that the above discussion seems to me to have veered.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por lo que recojo de tu opinión vienes a decir lo mismo que yo, las *perífrasis con ter* en gallego son _perífrasis de aspecto perfectivo_ (de hecho el participio admite género y número (hai anos teño _comidas_ unhas cigalas en Marín mui boas), no son tiempos verbales como los tiempos compuestos del español, del portugués actual, del francés, del catalán, etc. El gallego conserva bastante bien la situación del latín (el futuro II del latín es sustituido por el pospretérito en -ía). Es la situación que hasta este siglo mantenía el portugués de Portugal.
Los gallegohablantes no consideramos estas perífrasis con ter tiempos verbales, sino auténticas perífrasis perfectivas normalmente hipercaracterizadas con adverbios o locuciones adverbiales, o vocabulario referido al pasado remoto.


----------



## alanking

Discrepo en varios puntos:

- Non me parece adecuado o termo _perífrasis de aspecto perfectivo_ por dúas razóns. Aquí non se usa correctamente a palabra _perfectivo_; segundo a súa aplicación na lingüística internacional actual, a oposición _perfectivo_ ~ _imperfectivo_ é a que se dá en galego entre "fun" (perfectivo) e máis "era" (imperfectivo). Creo que aquí se trata dunha confusión de _perfectivo_ con _perfecto_.

Se queres que sustancie a miña opinión, véanse por exemplo os libros _Tense _e _Aspect_, ambos por Bernard Comrie e publicados dentro da serie "Cambridge Textbooks In Linguistics" da CUP. Pero para maior brevedade, veamos as definicións de _perfect _e máis _perfective_, respectivamente, que se atopan no traballo do meu difunto amigo e colega Larry Trask, _A dictionary of grammatical terms in linguistics_ (Routledge, 1993):

*perfect*: 1. A distinctive aspect most typically expressing a state resulting from an earlier event... 2. In certain European languages, a conventional label for a verb form which is constructed in the same way as the English perfect... but which now functions chiefly as a past tense.

*perfective*: A subordinate aspectual category involving a lack of explicit reference to the internal temporal consistency of a situation... [A definición remata coa seguinte advertencia:] NOTE: be careful not to confuse 'perfective' aspect with perfect aspect; they are entirely distinct.

Conclúo, en primeiro lugar, que no presente caso non se quere dicir 'perfectivo' senon 'perfect'.

- Supoñendo que é así, ¿é correcto describir a construcción con TER coma unha _perífrasis de aspecto perfecto_? Pois un dos problemas con iso é que tamén se pode describir a construcción con HABER en castelán coma tal, porque o termo  _perífrasis _é evidentemente aplicable aos tempos perifrásticos, e o termo _perfecto _e aplicable a esa construcción (baixo ambas acepcións dadas por Trask). A única diferencia que quedaría sería a precisión de que a construcción galega "non é un tempo", que pode ser certa pero non se recolle explícitamente na caracterización _perífrasis de aspecto perfecto_. Non digo que as construccións do castelán e máis o galego sexan iguais (todo o contrario) senon que a caracterización que suxires non capta a diferencia adecuadamente.

Unha das cousas que tratei de suxerir é que o campo semántico da construcción galega é máis estreito. E propúxen a etiqueta _experiential_. Xa que parece que non se asimilou o que estaba a dicir, tentarei aclaralo citando unhas liñas máis da explicación dada por Trask do aspecto perfecto, que segue así: "In English and other languages, the same form [ou sexa, o _perfect_] is used also to express other related but distinct aspectual notions, such as the experiential (e.g. _Lisa has worked in Paris_), present relevance of a recent event, the hot news perfect (e.g. _The President has been shot_) and the 'perfect of persistent situation' (e.g. _Lisa has been working for an hour_)..." Pois ben, eu estou a suxerir (coma hipótese, estou aberto a ser correxido e invito comentarios) que o campo semántico da construcción galega se centra principalmente no aspecto _experiencial_, e en todo caso paréceme evidente que non abarca, nin moito menos, toda a amplia gama de matices aspectuais que se deixan expresar polo aspecto perfecto en inglés (e en castelán). Esta é a segunda dificultade que percibo coa denominación _perfecto _(moito menos _perfectivo_, como xa sabemos) neste caso; é certo que se trata dun tipo de perfecto pero o termo perfecto parece implicar un sentido e un uso máis amplio, sen diferenciar adecuadamente o seu sentido do(s) que ten a construcción HABER en castelán etc.

- A observación que fai XiaoRoel sobre a concordancia de xénero e número queda rebaixada, segundo a miña opinión, por dous feitos. Un é que non sempre se dá dita concordancia: por un lado temos por exemplo _Teño escritO unha carta_ (frase citada por Ricardo Carballo Calero no seu _Gramática elemental del gallego común_), onde non hai concordancia - igual que con HABER en castelán, sen mencionar o uso de TER con verbos intransitivos onde tampouco hai concordancia co obxeto por no haber obxeto, pero entón resulta imposible asimilar a construcción a un uso lexical de TER, como suxires, porque TER lexical é un verbo transitivo e a interpretación carece de sentido. Por outro lado, aínda que no castelán moderno non hai concordancia no perfecto, noutras épocas e en diversos dialectos románicos houbo bastante variación nesta mesma cuestión de facer ou non facer concordancia, dándose claros casos onde a existencia de concordancia pode ser, diacrónicamente, un vestixio dun estadío anterior onde a construcción aínda non fora un 'tempo perfecto' plenamente desenvolvido, pero sincrónicamente si se trata dun 'tempo perfecto', e polo tanto, a existencia de concordancia non proba categóricamente que non se trata dun 'tempo perfecto'.

De aí non pretendo sacar a conclusión de que a construcción galega con TER si sexa un 'tempo perfecto', senon eliminar un argumento que creo que non leva tanto peso como se suxeriu.


----------



## Outsider

Daquilo que li nesta discussão, deduzo que as perífrases verbais com auxiliar _ter_ existem e se usam praticamente da mesma maneira em galego e português. É pena que a gramática galega resolva não lhes chamar "tempos compostos", porque as mesmas perífrases em português chamam-se efectivamente _tempos_ compostos. E perífrases perfeitamente análogas em sentido, estrutura _e nível de gramaticalização_ em francês, inglês ou castelhano também se designam sem pejo como "tempos compostos".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Amigo Outsider, eu non tiraría conclusións precipitadas. En canto poida _voltarei con argumentos_ en contra desa opinión tanto en galego como en portugués. Nesta última lingua a recente *creación dos tempos compostos con aver* é para min un argumento decisivo a prol da consideración das construcións galegas e portuguesas como *perífrases aspectuais perfectivas* e non como _tempos perfectos de indicativo e subxuntivo compostos_.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Afirmar que todas essas perífrases são perfeitamente análogas em todas as línguas mencionadas parece-me muito aproximativo e perigoso. Pelo que entendi eu a única construção perfeitamente análoga encontra-se somente em espanhol: _ter + part. perf. com acordo em género e número_ em galego = _tener + part. perf. com acordo em género e número_ em espanhol.
Possívelmente um século o dois mais tarde poderia considerar-se um tempo, mas agora não.

Os exemplos _sem_ acordo em género e número parecem-me demonstrar que possívelmente esta construçao já entrou em fase de ambivalência morfossintáctica e vai sendo reanalizada, analogamente ao latim _letteras habeo scriptas_, onde _scriptas_ em latim clássico depende do sustantivo, enquanto em latim vulgar já se pode dizer que _scriptas_ vai relacionado com o verbo finito.


----------



## Beachxhair

XiaoRoel said:


> Es antiguo. Y es lógico que el portugués europeo, que forma una sola lengua con el gallego hasta el s. XIV, haga las mismas elecciones lingüísticas.



En Gallego, se puede utilizer 'a + infinitive' para exprimir el progresivo, como portugués? Por ejemplo, la frase portuguesa 
A Maria viu as amigas a chorarem
...puede traducirse en Gallego como: 
Maria vira as amigas a chorarem?

Gracias


----------



## bleuboia

Beachxhair said:


> En Gallego, se puede utilizer 'a + infinitive' para exprimir el progresivo, como portugués? Por ejemplo, la frase portuguesa
> A Maria viu as amigas a chorarem
> ...puede traducirse en Gallego como:
> Maria vira as amigas a chorarem?
> 
> Gracias



Creo que seria:
A Maria viu as amigas a chorar.
chorarem = infinitivo personal, y hay que usar el infinitivo.

En gallego he oido ambas formas:
Maria entrou cantando.
Maria esta a chorar porque o seu can morreu.
Estou a facer algo. Avisareiche cando remato.
Estou facendo algo.


----------



## bleuboia

Despois de ler todo, é claro que non se pode usar "ter" coma en castelan. Pero preguntome se usase no lenguaxe familiar/non-estandard. Ou sexa, ainda que non sexa correcto, algunha xente diria "teño ido" en vez de "fun" no sentido de "he ido"? Diriao alguen que ven doutra parte de España? Teño ouvido "tiña feito"(etc.) pero sei que é diferente...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Nos neofalantes é común ouvir esta perífrase usada como un tempo composto do español, e mesmo co auxiliar _haber_. Os galegofalantes "nativos" (por aforrar palabras) usamos pouco a perífrase e só nese valor perfecto ou perfectivo (por non debater unha cuestión que para min é nominal).


----------

